# "Knife wielding thug attacks 71 year old grandad..."



## dice (Jul 1, 2009)

... but ends up talking a battering.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> THIS is how a burglar looked after he made the mistake of breaking into the home of a 71-year-old ex-boxer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source: The Sun


----------



## testatura (Jul 1, 2009)

great story,it reminded me..

There is a guy in me town.. who is sorta ex marine ,but now works as electrician,or something like that.. cool normal person.. So one day someone breakes in his flat.. but same as this case,homeowner gets him,points a gun in him and makes him call the police..  police came,happy end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




byy


----------



## Noitora (Jul 1, 2009)

pwned. that thug got what he deserved.


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 1, 2009)

Then again quoting the sun as a source for news is like saying, my lil sister whos 7 told me this story.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Jul 1, 2009)

Good job of him!


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 1, 2009)

Good for him (the thug). That's what he gets for being a low-life, hobbyless (is this a word???) b****. The only thing I have is a cue stick for self-defence. Worse, I can't find it.

*goes to find cue stick*


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Jul 1, 2009)

testatura said:
			
		

> great story,it reminded me..
> 
> There is a guy in me town.. who is sorta ex marine ,but now works as electrician,or something like that.. cool normal person.. So one day someone breakes in his flat.. but same as this case,homeowner gets him,points a gun in him and makes him call the police..  police came,happy end
> 
> ...


Lol, he made the burglar call the police?


----------



## Domination (Jul 1, 2009)

His face is..... severly beat up.

LOL. Grandpa has endless talent, to crush a baddy at his age....  Incredible.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 1, 2009)

Cool. Just cool.


			
				jaxxster said:
			
		

> Then again quoting the sun as a source for news is like saying, my lil sister whos *3* told me this story.


Fixed.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 1, 2009)

Overlord Natie said:
			
		

> Cool. Just cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked the source and after I read the first paragraph I felt like I was reading an article about an Adam West Batman episode, POW! BANG!


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 1, 2009)

Old people..don't mess with em.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 1, 2009)

p0wned!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





HA!


----------



## Anakir (Jul 1, 2009)

This makes me smile. Props to the grandpa.


----------



## Davess (Jul 1, 2009)

reminds me of me ahhhhh.. if i was 71


----------



## Man18 (Jul 2, 2009)

fuckin old people........ but badass.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahahaha, thug bitch got owned. I bet he regrets doing that now...


----------



## Raika (Jul 2, 2009)

That's one freaking badass grandpa!


----------



## Gokou (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! where are these old men at around my way. I need to hire them to keep my block safe from wanna be thugs, and gangsta and wanksta and everyone else that wannabe like they are in a B.E.T video


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 3, 2009)

good job old timer!


the douche got what he deserved


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 3, 2009)

An act of violence that wasn't blamed on video games.  This *is* amazing!


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 3, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> p0wned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qlum (Jul 3, 2009)

i don't see my grandpa do the same even tough he is 73 and was provincial boxing champ


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 3, 2009)

It's times like these that the elderly can bask in the glory of pwning the younger generation.

Happy for him.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 3, 2009)

fuckin' A man!!

I had two punks try to come in on me with knives, i twisted and broke the knife as they were trying to cut me. They ran off shook as soon as they realized i wasn't giving up and i could last longer than both of them combined.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 3, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> *Hero ... Frank in his heyday*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What this article doesn't tell you, the man's boxing name was Little Mac and he hasn't aged well in the past 25 years.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 3, 2009)

Screw Zach Effron, this guy should be in 71 Again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





get it, 17/71.... nvm


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 3, 2009)

That's brilliant! Serves him right.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 4, 2009)

was the thug, Thug4L1f3?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 4, 2009)

I hate the old people who match the steriotype. I.e. old, forgetful etc...
But, the people who do stuff like this are proof that old people could break their steriotype if they put a little effort into it.

Also, Chav got p0wned


----------



## Smartpal (Jul 4, 2009)

This is so awesome. Kickass grandpa!


----------



## NightKry (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah hahahahah This made my day.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 4, 2009)

yep. its little mac alright


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 4, 2009)

"Never underestimate your enemy, no matter how big, strong or old they are. That is the key to victory"


----------



## Regiiko (Jul 5, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> "Never underestimate your enemy, no matter how big, strong or old they are. That is the key to victory"



That includes babies. I'm never holding one again after seeing one piss on a friend of mine.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 6, 2009)

Crazy!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 6, 2009)

If someone broke into my house I would certainly beat the shite out of them.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 6, 2009)

Looser...

this idiot had the worst luck.


----------

